# Selecting the Best Red Dragon Miniature - lil' help here please



## pogre (Mar 26, 2004)

Greetings!

I just received a commission to paint a big old Red Dragon. That's the entirety of the commission. My only limit is that the unpainted miniature itself must cost under $100.00. That puts some awesome miniatures in range. I need to know what company makes the best Red Dragon. It must be large and approximate the look of the red dragon in the MM.

Some choices I am considering include:
T'Rakzul by Reaper 
Gauth by Reaper 
Verocithrax by Reaper 
Games Workshop's Warhammer Fantasy Battle: Dark Elves : Witch King On Black Dragon  (using the dragon only of course)

I am looking at these choices because I know they are readily available. I am open to look at other companies' dragon figs - if you could include a link that would be great!

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Frostmarrow (Mar 26, 2004)

I'd go Games Workshop if I were to buy a dragon. It's not as D&D as I might like, it but the quality and style of their work is in my opinion unsurpassed.


----------



## Kweezil (Mar 26, 2004)

From those four choices, I'd go with Gauth, it has the most draconic look to it, and the most dramatic pose. IMHO Verocithrax looks too much like a GW dragon, too skinny with an over-large head, and T'Rakzul is built more like a T-Rex with wings than a proper dragon.

Personally, I'm very happy with my _Dragoneye_ large red dragon, but I can't paint a miniature to save my life  :\


----------



## veinglory (Mar 26, 2004)

I can't say that those Reaper minis look all that great, to me  :\ .  Hopefully you will get some better suggestions.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Mar 26, 2004)

Of the ones you listed, I'd go with Gauth. But here are a few other dragons to consider:

http://www.discounthobby.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=DIS&Product_Code=FEN-DM03

http://www.discounthobby.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=DIS&Product_Code=20097


----------



## kengar (Mar 26, 2004)

Marthrangul, no question. ($63 at Do or Dice)

http://www.reapermini.com/gallery/showcase/Marthrangul2_af

http://www.reapermini.com/?nav=Models&sub=Greens&old_date=2003-07-07  (for scale)


----------



## ConnorSB (Mar 27, 2004)

kengar said:
			
		

> Marthrangul, no question. ($63 at Do or Dice)
> 
> http://www.reapermini.com/gallery/showcase/Marthrangul2_af
> 
> http://www.reapermini.com/?nav=Models&sub=Greens&old_date=2003-07-07  (for scale)



 I second this


----------



## frankthedm (Mar 27, 2004)

This one is from the dwarf wars mini line. 50 bux, better purpotions than Marth's uberfeet. and the wieght is about the same. [wieghed them in comparison at games plus a ehile back.] http://www.oldgloryminiatures.com/detail.asp?product_id=DW-718







T'char is very big but a tad lithe for an ancient dragon.
http://ironwindmetals.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=5_13&products_id=1579





you could hunt down the Wotc black dragon, you might just find one of those for a hundred. possibly in my town...

Does the 'mini' have to be metal? If not look for the red dragon of krynn model kit. It is a good 2 feet long so you might not want that big of a job however. If you [or anyone else] are Ebaying the one up there now let me know so i don't get into a bid war with you. 

Does the Dragon have to be western? the clan war fire dragon is darn right huge and very impressive. [ebay may be best bet.]


----------



## pogre (Mar 27, 2004)

Excellent choices posted everyone!


			
				frankthedm said:
			
		

> Does the Dragon have to be western? the clan war fire dragon is darn right huge and very impressive. [ebay may be best bet.]




I do like those dragons, but I am leaning towards a more western dragon. The old glory fig is a possibility - I'm not crazy about the plated legs. Thanks for posting the pic! The WOTC Black Dragon is cool - I have one. I don't want to give it up though 



			
				kengar said:
			
		

> Marthrangul, no question. ($63 at Do or Dice)



The only dragon with two votes so far. The best selling big dragon of the Reaper kin for Alliance distributors from what I hear too.



			
				Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Of the ones you listed, I'd go with Gauth. But here are a few other dragons to consider:



Thanks for the links - I order from Discount Hobby all the time and had not even looked there. The thing about the Fen model is it may take too long to get here and they seem light to me - even for resin. I do like the looks of the first one. Maybe I'll ask "my pal"* about the turnaround time.

Oh, and I lied earlier - Gauth has two votes also.

* the guy from Discount Hobbies sends every e-mail with this sig: "your pal"



			
				veinglory said:
			
		

> I can't say that those Reaper minis look all that great, to me  . Hopefully you will get some better suggestions.




Well, I am not as down on them as you are, but yeah, I agree they do not strike me as awesome and I am a huge Reaper fan.

I would love to see more suggestions - I just talked (via e-mail) with this guy and he says no rush (6 month time limit) so the Fenryll Dragons are a possibility. Anybody have these? What do you think of them?

I also had somebody send me some links to some of the old Grenadier Dragons - very cool stuff - I have a few. Unfortunately, they are tough for me to get ahold of - not really interested in camping on ebay to find them either.


----------



## kengar (Mar 27, 2004)

The problem with the WOTC Black Dragon is that it is possibly the worst mini I have seen when it comes to assembly. The "tabs" on the wings have to be filed extensively before they fit onto the body, the neck and tail leave _large_ gaps when attached. It's cool-looking, but a pain in the tuchas to make.


----------



## James Heard (Mar 29, 2004)

Now is the time to talk him into expanding your budget with a look at this  dragon miniature. It makes me want to get all clingy and gollumish about it. And hey, what's another hundred dollars or so when you'd get a mini that your players would faint dead away just because you had it on your mini shelf behind you?


----------



## pogre (Mar 29, 2004)

James Heard said:
			
		

> Now is the time to talk him into expanding your budget with a look at this  dragon miniature. It makes me want to get all clingy and gollumish about it. And hey, what's another hundred dollars or so when you'd get a mini that your players would faint dead away just because you had it on your mini shelf behind you?




Wow! Actually with shipping it's $227.00 and I am damn tempted to buy one for myself! I love their War Mammoth too!


----------



## pogre (Mar 29, 2004)

Man alive James Heard I wish I had never seen this thing:




I am having a really tough time resisting it!


----------



## James Heard (Mar 29, 2004)

pogre said:
			
		

> Man alive James Heard I wish I had never seen this thing:
> 
> I am having a really tough time resisting it!




You think the guy you're commissioning for will do any better? This miniature is worth skipping a few hot meals for.


----------



## Gothmog (Apr 10, 2004)

All those dragons are nice, but my vote is for Grenadier's old Teronus figure (#2525).  Its long out of print, but occasionally pops up on Ebay.  It is the most wicked looking dragon I have ever seen, and big (9" long, 7" high) made of solid LEAD.  Here's a pic of mine.


----------



## collin (Apr 11, 2004)

I'm putting my vote in for Marthrangul, as well. I have a friend who was commissioned to paint that dragon for a gamer.  Looks too cool to pass up, and for the price, I don't think you're going to do any better.


----------



## Stone Angel (Apr 12, 2004)

Holy Peas and Carrots James Heard....I am speechless, whipping out the old credit card now that thing is huge. Do you have any idea what my players would do, that thing is like Malstryx. Must buy it. It is precious to me.

The Seraph of Earth and Stone


----------



## Cergorach (Apr 12, 2004)

pogre said:
			
		

> Man alive James Heard I wish I had never seen this thing:
> I am having a really tough time resisting it!



So did you buy it?


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Apr 12, 2004)

I sure wish that Forgeworld stuff was less expensive! They make nice models, but it seems WAY over even high industry standard pricing - and for resin! 

Anyway, as another option, I thought I would point out the upcoming ( no price yet? ) pewter Dragon by Dark Sword - Concept by Larry Elmore - 9 inches long - and each wing is 7 inches long. Check it out here: 

http://www.darkswordminiatures.com/gallery/elmore_dragon_mountainconflict.htm


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Apr 12, 2004)

Oh, If you go with Reaper, my vote is Marthrangul!


----------

